# Loaded Coupon Worth It?



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently purchased a Mil Spec and it came with a loaded coupon for discount pricing on accessories. Are any of the accessories worth the cost? I could always use more mags but have read that the Springfield mags are not that great. Anything worth buying on the loaded coupon?


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

nope. it's totally a ripoff. I'll gladly dispose of yours if you like. :smt033

Actually, some of the stuff is a good deal. I bought as many 7 round mags as I was allowed. $9 a piece is not bad at all. I did have to clean them when I got them, though. I also got a cleaning kit and some other stuff. I wish I had gotten more, now.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Are the mags of good quality? I would not mind having a few 10 rounders. I have been using wilson combat and I don't want to buy crappy mags. Thanks.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I didn't buy the 10 round mags. the 7 round mags are pretty good. I cleaned and lubed them when I got them, and haven't had any problems with them yet. I would buy more if I had another coupon.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

mplecha said:


> I didn't buy the 10 round mags. the 7 round mags are pretty good. I cleaned and lubed them when I got them, and haven't had any problems with them yet. I would buy more if I had another coupon.


Great. Looks like I will order 10. Thanks.


----------

